# 1991 Tcr 2 ????



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm looking to buy this and was just wondering...is this a good bike?? Thanks!!

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/1232404414.html


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Im almost positive that bike is not from 1991, could be a good bike, but beware the owner appears to know little about the actual bike pictured


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

That's a 2001, I had the TCR 1 of that year. It was a great bike, I wound up upgrading to a TCR carbon after that one.


----------

